# Check out VGSR's snow dogs



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Since we are all pretty much trapped at home, the volunteers of VGSR decided to have a blizzard of Snow Dog photographs!

Please enjoy our snowy pooches at www.facebook.com/VAGSR/


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

They sure know how to enjoy the snow! Thanks for sharing


----------

